# Red Dragon Sensor



## preppyak (Jan 1, 2013)

http://www.reduser.net/forum/showthread.php?92158-Enter-the-Dragon

"This is a dirty debayer with no black calibration, no offset correction and no processing on a special 21 stop DR Chart"

21 stops of DR at 6k resolution capable of doing 80fps. Methinks Canon is gonna be lowering the prices on their Cine line in the next year


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Common red misconception.

You are buying a camera brain, not a camera.

Price a working set up. 

Are you prepared to wait the usual lead times?

Red do great things, better things than canon in some ways, but the reds aren't canon killers, and vice versa.


----------



## AprilForever (Jan 1, 2013)

Beastly!!!


----------



## Policar (Jan 1, 2013)

But skin tones and foliage will still look like plastic.

Still kind of amazing, though. It's odd that red's weaknesses (high ISO and color rendering) are every other manufacturer's strengths... I guess you can't have it all.


----------



## jondave (Jan 2, 2013)

preppyak said:


> http://www.reduser.net/forum/showthread.php?92158-Enter-the-Dragon
> 
> "This is a dirty debayer with no black calibration, no offset correction and no processing on a special 21 stop DR Chart"
> 
> 21 stops of DR at 6k resolution capable of doing 80fps. Methinks Canon is gonna be lowering the prices on their Cine line in the next year



Huh? What's your opinion based on? Canon and Red aren't even competing in the same category, much more on price.


----------



## Axilrod (Jan 2, 2013)

jondave said:


> Huh? What's your opinion based on? Canon and Red aren't even competing in the same category, much more on price.



Well after the price drops the Epic isn't much more than a C500 and the Scarlet isn't much more than a 1DC and about the same price as the C300. And in terms of specs the RED stuff is killing it. Then again people love the C300 and seem to love the C100 so specs aren't everything, but they still matter to some.


----------

